# Seiko Sbbn007 Quartz Tuna Can Diver



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I am looking for thoughts and opinions about the referenced watch. I sure like the watch's looks. Apologies to any who've already answered my query on the Military/Diver forum; I thought that you Seiko folks would have some comments, pro and con, about the value, quality, lume, etc. Of course, with quartz, accuracy is a given.

PMs with dealer recommendations will be entertained. Sadly, the watch apparently is not available from dealers here in the good old US of A. Fortunately, there is an authorized Seiko repair station near my home - not that I anticipate needing it.

Thanks very much in advance for all responses.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hi,

I think you will find most members use all the forums,so any questions posted in any forum,will be answered







Hope you understand that because I don't


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi,

I have a couple of these and absolutely love them. The quality of design and manufacture is literally first class. The value for money is excellent. Personally I prefer them on the standard rubber band, but suspect I am in a minority as most seem to prefer them on a steel bracelet. The Italian Chrono bracelet being the most common - I have one of these and have tried it but then removed it. Some also prefer a black bezel insert - once again I have one of these but as it is not 100%, I will not fit it (anyone any idea where i can get one from ?).

Last year I bought a Citizen Eco Drive 300m (Eco-zilla), and compiled a comparison of the 2 on the Seiko Citizen forum. If you search under my name you will find it. Unfortunatley, I think I upset a few as I stated that the Seiko was in a totally different league to the Citizen. I stand by that.

I promise you that if you do get one (or 2) you won't regret it. It is among the most impressive watches that I know of.

BarryW


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> once again I have one of these but as it is not 100%, I will not fit it (anyone any idea where i can get one from ?).


www.rltwatches.com









RLT Watches

PO Box 110

Bridlington

YO16 6WU

United Kingdom

Phone: 01262 601761

Email: [email protected]

P.S do you wanna sell the chrono bracelet?


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for that - I didn't realsie Roy had the inserts.

I am going to keep the bracelet thanks - I have it on a 200m Chrono Diver that it originally came with .

Thanks


----------

